# PubMed- Evidence for Mast Cell Activation in Patients with Therapy-Resistant Irritable Bowel Syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Evidence for Mast Cell Activation in Patients with Therapy-Resistant Irritable Bowel Syndrome.*

Z Gastroenterol. 2011 Feb;49(2):191-194

Authors: Frieling T, Meis K, Kolck UW, Homann J, Hülsdonk A, Haars U, Hertfelder HJ, Oldenburg J, Seidel H, Molderings GJ

Previous findings suggested an involvement of mast cells in the pathogenesis of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). The pathophysiological significance of mast cells is defined both by their number in tissue and by their activity. In the present pilot study activity of mast cells in patients with therapy-resistant IBS was investigated for the first time systematically. Twenty patients with therapy-resistant IBS were investigated for the presence of a pathologically increased mast cell mediator release by means of a validated structured interview suitable to identify mast cell mediator-related symptoms and by determing selected surrogate parameters for mast cell activity. Nineteen of the 20 patients presented mast cell mediator-related symptoms. Pathologically increased mast cell activity-related coagulation and fibrinolysis parameters were detected in 11 of 12 patients investigated in that regard. One patient had an elevated level of methylhistamine in urine. The present data provide evidence that in patients with therapy-resistant IBS a pathologically increased systemic mast cell activity may occur with high prevalence. This finding fits to the idea of an assumed contribution of activated mast cells in the pathophysiology of IBS.

PMID: 21298604 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

